# Old World of Darkness



## Dykstrav (Jun 14, 2007)

I've suddenly developed a powerful hankering to play an old World of Darkness game. I'm particularly interested in _Wraith: the Oblivion_ or _Mage: the Ascension_ but I'd settle for _Vampire: the Masquerade_.

I'm in the Triangle, right by RDU, 540/70 Brier Creek area.

Any takers?


----------



## cstyle (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm about to start a game in a world that has a Cthulhu feel to it:  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=200414

Let me know if you have any interest.


----------

